# Drift sock for kayak?



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

First, can I use a sock on a river and what size if I can?


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

i wouldn't - too chancy on getting snagged


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I've seen pictures of them being used on kayaks, attached to the anchor trolley. I would go with a smaller one. Never used one myself though.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

I've used one on lakes to slow my drift while fishing, but don't see how it would work on a river. The current would pull the sock along as quick as it would pull the kayak along without the sock. Unless you want to drift with the current and a cross wind is stopping you?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We just used one on Wednesday on the Yampa River in NW Colorado. The west wind was all but stopping our down river progress. The guide uses one on a regular basis to speed up the raft he uses. The river was moving along at a good pace, I was surprised how much with wind affected our drift.


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

For lake fishing they are are ideal with a trolly. Put it to the rear for casting (will now be casting with the wind) put it to the front for drifting bait or jigging (now you blowback will be out in front of you instead of behind, which is awkward)


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

pick up and old sash weight. its a long iron , or lead weight. they hung in the walls next to old school windows. tie a line to it and drag it on bottom , this will slow you down, can also be used as an anchor in slow or calm water. by adjusting how long your line is you can adjust your speed, from just tickling the bottom to keep you bow first, to a long line slowing you quite a bit.
also a simple bucket tied to a line works well.
and handy for other stuff too,,,like an expedient bailing device


----------

